# Jerky Rods?



## jc03 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I have a Cookshack Smokette Elite and am interested in jerky rods. That said, I don't want to spend the big money from the Cookshack site. Has anyone made them out of rolled steel? I see Lowes has a few different 1/4" steel rods. Would they be food safe? Thanks.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 30, 2014)

I found this thread on cookshack's website. Hope this helps:

http://forum.cookshack.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4521013824/m/1922962127


----------



## jc03 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow! Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2014)

bamboo skewers 12" long.....  100 pk.  ....  I got them for $1 at wmart....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bamboo-Skewers-100pk/35761336


----------



## java (Jul 30, 2014)

I like daves idea for jerky, for bacon we just use some 304 stainless round bar


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2014)

Great thinking Dave, or go to your local metal shop and see what they have in Stainless steel rod size. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2014)

You can get TIG rod in 36" lengths....  all sorts of alloys in SS..... and all diameters...   Hit the local weld shop......


----------



## 1finder (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure about a cookshack smoker but oak dowel rods work in my smoke hollow. Picked them up at HDepot, you can cut them to length in store or at home. Use the drop to plunge your stuffing tubes if you make sausage. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jc03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm leaning towards getting some steel rods at Lowes. Does anyone know if they have to be stainless?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 31, 2014)

Myself I would do stainless. 

DS


----------



## brentex (Jul 31, 2014)

I have been doing Jerky in a Smokehouse for years, I just bought a little master forge 2 door smoker, so I am venturing down the same highway as you.

What I am planning on doing is what I did when I cold smoked it in the smokehouse.

I use butcher twine (string)


and thread it with a large hole stainless yarn needle. Then just tie it up in the smoker on each end and spread the meat out so none of it touches each other. you will have to figure out how many piece you can put on each string to space them out, but you get the idea.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2014)

Jc03 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm leaning towards getting some steel rods at Lowes. Does anyone know if they have to be stainless?




If you get steel, coat it as you would cast iron....  6 to 1... 1/2 dozen the other....


----------



## java (Jul 31, 2014)

Stainless round bar is pretty cheap, we payed less than a dollar a foot if I remember right.


----------

